# HELP My bearded dragon



## Chrisd

My dragon keeps jumping at the glass and hiting and straching .this happens when we are in the room. 

it's neck and chest goes black when i try to pick it up and dont let me pick it up and when i do it jumps out of my hands.


----------



## mummybear

Chrisd said:


> My dragon keeps jumping at the glass and hiting and straching .this happens when we are in the room.
> 
> it's neck and chest goes black when i try to pick it up and dont let me pick it up and when i do it jumps out of my hands.


Hi,
How long have you had him and what is his setup like, temps etc?


----------



## Chrisd

*reply*

we have had him near a year and his habitat is good as the people from the shop set it up for me


----------



## Rach L

Chrisd said:


> we have had him near a year and his habitat is good as the people from the shop set it up for me


Hate to tell you this but most pet shops give out wrong info on setups etc, if you could give us a idea of the setup and temps like mummybear said that would help. But he could be doing this for a number of reasons, you said you have had him nearly a year so maybe he could be coming more "mature" so to speak and on the prowl for a female. He could just be wanting some attention even though you said he jumps out of your hand, he could just be wanting a roam about. How often do you take him out of his viv? And it could be something like his temps are a bit to high now if you have been changing bulbs and hes just got annoyed by this. Also beardies hate change in there viv and if i change anything about with theres then they usually hate me for it lol, ang go crazy at the glass annoyed at what you have done to there home! Have you changed anything in his viv recently?


----------



## Onlinebug

Mine does the same thing minus the jumping out of hand. The glass scratching alot of people call "glass dancing" and its regular for most bearded dragons to do 8/10 times its because they want attention.


For example mine does it when he has done a poo and he wants it cleared up ! However some do this to tell you it is to hot in there and they cannot cool down sufficently.


Lew.


----------



## Chrisd

the temp is about 31oc and i have not made any changes to the viv i try to let him out 2 hours a day put it is mostly 5 mins a day he just like to run a way


----------



## Rach L

Chrisd said:


> the temp is about 31oc and i have not made any changes to the viv i try to let him out 2 hours a day put it is mostly 5 mins a day he just like to run a way


Sounds like he just wants a bit more attention tbh.

Try and get him out as much as you can even if he does run away, he will get used to being out and not try and run away all the time, just make sure its in a room where he cant get into trouble lol.


----------



## Chrisd

ok thanks i wil try that


----------



## ~Jo~

i just let my biggens roam around the room when they do that, just open the door enough for them to get out, that way if it is the heat then that problems sorted too. 

noticed someone said that beardies don't like change, I got a bigger viv for my male and got him a mate and they don't seem to like it when the heat bulds on, it gets a bit hotter than my males used to and i'd imagine than the female had in the pet shop, what temp would you recommend?


----------



## SleepyJester

*'Glass dancing...'*

Glass dancing, eh? Nice cute name for it.

My dragon DRACO _definetly does it to tell me he wants to come out, cos when I approach he'll dash to the basking spot waiting for my hand to enter. Most of the time, hell crawl onto me by himself_

_(lol, only had him 3 weeks...)_


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Chrisd said:


> the temp is about 31oc and i have not made any changes to the viv i try to let him out 2 hours a day put it is mostly 5 mins a day he just like to run a way



Where exactly are you measuring that temperature and what with??


----------



## xxicklekezxx

iv got a 12week old female and only had her a few days. the first day we had her she kept coming up to the glass and then she would let me stroke her and pick her up and she fell asleep on me and loved her head n chin being rubbed and even took food off tweezers and wen i placed wax worms infront of her. the next few days though she still comes up the glass and looks about like shes looking for me, but when i put my hand in she jumps back alot and runs when i try n pick her up. im doing it slowly and gently....? and she wont take food from the tweezers now either? i dont know why she doesnt wana come out anymore? i would have thought the first day she would have been like this and would have got better as the days went on? i dont want her to be scared of me?


----------



## ectothermic

xxicklekezxx said:


> iv got a 12week old female and only had her a few days. the first day we had her she kept coming up to the glass and then she would let me stroke her and pick her up and she fell asleep on me and loved her head n chin being rubbed and even took food off tweezers and wen i placed wax worms infront of her. the next few days though she still comes up the glass and looks about like shes looking for me, but when i put my hand in she jumps back alot and runs when i try n pick her up. im doing it slowly and gently....? and she wont take food from the tweezers now either? i dont know why she doesnt wana come out anymore? i would have thought the first day she would have been like this and would have got better as the days went on? i dont want her to be scared of me?


As a new reptile, in a new environment don't rush her with regards to handling etc - just worry about feeding. Allow her a good couple weeks to settle into her new environment before commencing handling and start slowly and build it up.

transporting & relocating reptiles can cause added stress, they need time to settle back down :2thumb:


----------



## xxicklekezxx

oh ok thank you. i think i was just worried coz the first day or so she always seemed to wana come out and cuddle. She always comes up to the glass lookin for me and watches me all the time like she wants my attention. but i understand she needs time to settle in. thanks  x


----------



## RhonaB

i have a 5-6 month old bearded dragon. i have had him/her for 4 months. I think it is female but not 100% sure. she has always been very lively and a very good eater, interested in crickets and veg. She is usually out and about during the day be it up at the glass or climbing on the artificial plant she has. she always basks after eating too. at night around 10pm she dug away till she was comfy and slept all night and was up and about for me getting up in the morning. Great wee personality. 
The past few days she has been hiding all day under her log, eyes shut most of the time. she comes out when crickets are offered and eats about 10 but as soon as she has finished eating she goes straight back in to hiding which is very out of character. She has also gone completely off her veg. Usually when i put in fresh veg she shows interest straight away but lately hasnt been near it. Bowels have been working as normal. i have read up on brumation but i think she is too young for that? any advice??


----------



## Dee_Williams

have you checked your temperatures?


----------



## RhonaB

Yes the tempreture is fine, both overnight and during the day. and no new bulbs or anything. she is hiding in the warm side of her viv.


----------



## Dee_Williams

RhonaB said:


> Yes the tempreture is fine, both overnight and during the day. and no new bulbs or anything. she is hiding in the warm side of her viv.


might just be having an off few days?

I know a lot of people say they shouldn't have hides as they need the uv. I have hides in with mine but they don't really use them during the day.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Mine do it to tell me they want food.:whistling2:
It often calms them down.

I am with the above too, I offer mine hides, they are more than capible of deciding where they want to be.  Oh yeah, I also offer mine a water dish


----------



## RhonaB

She always has water in viv and regular baths too. It's jut so out of character for her to lay with head down all day. Even when I took her out today she just curried into my hand then after 5 mins went Bak into viv and under log again! Ill see how she goes in the next few days! Thanks


----------



## Dee_Williams

Keep an eye on her and fingers crossed I think. 

If she is eating, pooing and otherwise normal I wouldn't think there was overly much you could do unless you wanted ot send a poo sample off to be checked.


----------



## shanandkieran

My bearded dragon jumps at the glass when my partner walks through the door. I let her put and she runs round the bed and then lays down and goes to sleep.


----------



## AuntyLizard

Chrisd said:


> My dragon keeps jumping at the glass and hiting and straching .this happens when we are in the room.
> 
> it's neck and chest goes black when i try to pick it up and dont let me pick it up and when i do it jumps out of my hands.



Can I just ask if your beardie is a Male? If it is then it is very well a reaction to hormones. Male beardies can pick up on female hormones levels and you will find that he may be worse at certain times of the month.

Liz


----------



## Debbie1962

> I am with the above too, I offer mine hides, they are more than capible of deciding where they want to be.  Oh yeah, I also offer mine a water dish


Me too. I'm glad to have someone else that believes they should have hides. All animals should have somewhere to retreat to if they feel the need.


----------

